# HCG doubling time slower than 48 hours... should I be worried?



## babynowplease

Is it really okay for my HCG doubling time to be between 48-72 hours? I hear those numbers, but it also seems like people think of 48 or less as ideal. I am concerned because my beta June 20 at 8am was 147, and today at 12pm it was only 1,342. That's a doubling time of 54 hours, which is so much higher than 48 hours.

What do you think? Should I be concerned?

I am 4 weeks, 6 days today. I just had my first ultrasound and saw one little, beautiful gestational sac! How I hope he/she sticks!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

babynowplease said:


> Is it really okay for my HCG doubling time to be between 48-72 hours? I hear those numbers, but it also seems like people think of 48 or less as ideal. I am concerned because my beta June 20 at 8am was 147, and today at 12pm it was only 1,342. That's a doubling time of 54 hours, which is so much higher than 48 hours.
> 
> What do you think? Should I be concerned?
> 
> I am 4 weeks, 6 days today. I just had my first ultrasound and saw one little, beautiful gestational sac! How I hope he/she sticks!

my doctor didnt even test my HCG once with this pregnancy and i didnt push for it becuase like you, the last time i fretted about the numbers. HCG is suppose to rise by min. 60% every 48-72 hours...once u hit the 7thweek, it actually slows, rising at least 60% every 48-96 hours...and then towards the end of first tri it actually decreases. 

so i wouldnt worry about your numbers....

you never mentioned if your doc was concerned? if he is happy, you should be happy. 

congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My HCG,

13th was 57.  (I started bleeding and 14th passed a large sized clot, possible twin)

18th was 486 (bleeding had simmered right down)

20th was 624

22nd was 1054

25th had a scan and a lovely round gestational sac was seen with a yolk sac inside.... I was told all sorts of things that could be going on etc... But likely scenario is I lost a twin x


----------



## babynowplease

Thanks for the reassurance. It is just nerve-wracking to have a doubling time of 54 hours and get different messages about it. Technically, I know the minimum they want to see is an increase of 60% over 48 hours - but complete doubling over 48 seems to be the ideal. It just disturbs me that my time is not at that 'ideal' point (or faster would make me happy too!)

The doctor didn't seem concerned. I asked to come in for another beta tomorrow, but they want me to wait until my next ultrasound in a week and a day. I don't know how in the world I will be able to wait that long!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mine went from 486-624-1054

There didn't double exactly at 48 hours I think it was roughly 54 hours... But that must just be normal for me, and what's normal for me or for you, isn't normal for other women and their pregnancies...

If your HCG is showing a pattern of progression and your doctor isn't too concerned, try and take some comfort and positivity in that. A scan will only be the best thing here to tell you what exactly is going on.

I had a scan 3 days ago and found a sac with yolk sac inside, but with a lot of blood surrounding it... So I have to wait 2 weeks for another one to confirm if I'm still pregnant or not x


----------



## babynowplease

Babee_Bugs said:


> I had a scan 3 days ago and found a sac with yolk sac inside, but with a lot of blood surrounding it... So I have to wait 2 weeks for another one to confirm if I'm still pregnant or not x

I feel like I would feel better if my last two betas had been 2 days apart, instead of a week. At this point, I don't know if it went up at the appropriate rate but they caught it at a drop, or if it has just been doubling a little more slowly than usual. I guess it's a pattern of progression over the last week, but the betas were so spread apart that it's hard to know what is really happening. My DP and I also think that loss of a twin could be a possibility for us - during the last week, our HPTs got noticably lighter for a few days in a row before getting darker again. This was accompanied by my OHSS diminishing greatly. If this is what happened, then it could explain the slower doubling rate. I just wish they would let me come in again tomorrow for another beta!!

I did get to do a scan yesterday, where I saw a gestational sac... but no yolk sac yet. 

Good luck with your next scan - 2 weeks must feel like such a long time. How do you get yourself through the wait?


----------



## Skittleblue

For what it's worth, mine was around 80% in 48 hours, and it turned out to be twins... The nurse said anything above 60ish percent is fine and not to worry. 

I ended up losing one of the twins, but that was about 4 weeks later after they had stopped checking my hcg levels. Heartbeat and everything was right on schedule, but they had warned me that there was a good chance I might lose one just because that's pretty common in very early twin pregnancies. 

Anyway, my point is that I wouldnt worry about the levels. It's more than the minimum, definitely :)


----------



## Soccergurl3

I am freaking out about this too!!!

at 26 dpo it was 22481
at 28 dpo it was 29803

That's only a 30% progression in 2 days, I am so worried :(


----------



## Kaylen

What ended up happening? I am in a similar situation - only 2 betas drawn so far, but they doubles at 57 hours. I am concerned...


----------



## babynowplease

It definitely didn't mean anything bad - at least for me. Believe it not, even with this slow(ish) rate, I ended up with a healthy twin pregnancy. I now have two little one year olds crawling around and babbling. Good luck!


----------



## Kaylen

babynowplease said:


> It definitely didn't mean anything bad - at least for me. Believe it not, even with this slow(ish) rate, I ended up with a healthy twin pregnancy. I now have two little one year olds crawling around and babbling. Good luck!

 Aww thank you so much for replying, I really feel better now!


----------

